# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Recruiting [GM FOUND] Andor-inspired Star Wars SAGA Edition

## Vrock Bait

GM found!




> *System:* Star Wars Saga Edition
> *Player Count:* 4-6
> *Style of Play:* You're rebels, aren't you? _Rebel_.
> *Allowed Content:* All official published Saga edition books are fine. Any 3rd party or homebrew materials need a link for me to see it.
> 
> *Character Creation:*
> 
> 
> Experience: 2nd Level*Class and Feature Restrictions*: You cannot select any Force using class, have Use the Force as a Class skill, or select any Force feat.Wealth: 750 Credits in addition to the starting credits.Ability Scores: Your starting scores are generated as follows. Choose 6 numbers. No number can be higher than 18, none lower than 7. No two numbers can be the same (before species modifiers) and one of them must have a ability mod of 0 or -1.HP: MaximumUtilize the Background system from Rebellion Era. If you do not have the Rebellion era sourcebook, let me know.Backstory: Skirt length. See other notes for other restricitions.Alignment: You are not Sith. But you probably aren't champions of peace and justice either. All you have ever known is casual cruelty or neglect at the hands of the Sith. 
> ...




*Spoiler: Original post*
Show

Ive been watching a fair bit of Andor recently, and it occurs to me that Id really like to see this grittier Force-light type story in an RPG. 

I lean towards Star Wars Saga Edition, though if theres a strong preference towards Fantasy Flight, thatd be alright too.

----------


## bramblefoot

why saga, when you can use good old WEG d6?

----------


## AvatarVecna

Tentative interest. I like SAGA.

----------


## Dusk Raven

As far as systems go, there's also the fan-made Star Wars 5e. Personally, I've never played Saga edition, but I have the book for it. I like Fantasy Flight's game, but the special dice might be tricky to replicate online.

----------


## Palanan

Love the show, wouldn't mind playing in a thematically related game.

That said, no clear idea about any of the systems mentioned.  I've seen one system that's primarily d20, which is the one I'd be predisposed towards.

----------


## Lentrax

I have a Force light setting. The age of the Eternal Empire, which rose around 1000 ABY during the time the last Jedi called the death of the Force.

The Eternal Empire rules the entire galaxy now, from Core to Rim.

I could set a game just prior to my traditional campaign setting, which is a thousand years after the rise of the Empire. (2000 ABY)

The game would be Saga Edition. And if interested I can answer setting questions before we set anything down.

----------


## Vrock Bait

> I have a Force light setting. The age of the Eternal Empire, which rose around 1000 ABY during the time the last Jedi called the death of the Force.
> 
> The Eternal Empire rules the entire galaxy now, from Core to Rim.
> 
> I could set a game just prior to my traditional campaign setting, which is a thousand years after the rise of the Empire. (2000 ABY)
> 
> The game would be Saga Edition. And if interested I can answer setting questions before we set anything down.


That sounds lovely.  :Small Big Grin: 

Some quick questions -

1. Starting level? Force adepts, fallanassi, dathomiri witches, etc or no force users at all?

2. Is this EU or Disneyverse? Something else entirely? 

3. How exactly does the Eternal Empire function? Are you alright with us disrupting your setting history? 

Thanks!

----------


## Lentrax

For this game, you will be starting at level 1-2. The Force, and anything Force related are completely off the table for players. (I am leaving Force Points in, but that's just because I don't want to tinker with the rules system too much)

2. Because this is so far in the future from either viewpoint, I am taking things I liked about all of it and blending it in where appropriate. So I guess, "something else?"

3. The Eternal Empire is ruled absolutely by the Eternal Empress, who has ruled uninterrupted and unchallenged from the beginning of the Empire until the present, from her throne on Coruscant. Her will is carried out by the ruling Dark Council, the thirteen most powerful Sith Lords in the galaxy. According to Imperial Dogma, the Force is still alive, but only usable by those selected by the Sith and survive the initiation rites.

Under the council, the galaxy at large is ruled by other Darths, who interpret the orders of the council basically how they please, and are in positions to do virtually anything they desire. They have varying degrees of hatred for nonhumans, and no high ranking member of the Empire is a Xeno. Every year, they allow millions of beings to apply to the various Sith Academies, but so far as the galaxy knows, no alien has succeded in joining the ranks of the Force using Sith. They exist in varying levels of the militaries, some even rising to Generals or Admirals, but all of them, still subservient to humans of the same rank, and to Sith of any rank.

Most planets are autonomous in their dispensement of Sith law, but are required to send in reports to sector level administration on a regular basis to ensure order is maintained. Over the course of the Empire, many have attempted rebellion. The one that everyone remembers is the so-called "Lightsaber Revolt" where a previously undiscovered cache of weapons form a long forgotten war were uncovered, including a thousand lightsabers. The revolutionaries took their prizes to Coruscant and tried to start the revolution by killing the Empress and throwing the entire government into disarray. They were killed to a man, and the leaders (or at least those who survived the massacre were called the leaders) were brought before the Empress, who executed them herself in a display of Force Lightning and beheading by lightsaber.

----------


## Palanan

So, what would be the premise of the game itself?  How would the PCs fit into this setting, and what would they be doing?

----------


## Lentrax

The only premise I have is "Andor-like."

So, for a game premise, I am thinking something along the lines of 'starting a rebellion.'

But I also would like input from the players before laying anything out in stone.

----------


## Vrock Bait

> The only premise I have is "Andor-like."
> 
> So, for a game premise, I am thinking something along the lines of 'starting a rebellion.'
> 
> But I also would like input from the players before laying anything out in stone.


A rebellion sounds great, especially in a force light setting. I was personally looking for more potential for nonviolent solutions and collective power. (Which isnt to say low action campaign, just the possibility for diplomatic resolutions every now and again)

It might be easier to get feedback once you set up a big 16, that tends to bring in more worldbuilding opinions.

Edit: and should we use the default Destiny system or the Background system from the Rebellion Era Campaign Guide? That seems to better match the scope of the campaign, but I dont know, perhaps you have something else in mind.

----------


## Lentrax

*System:* Star Wars Saga Edition
*Player Count:* 4-6
*Style of Play:* You're rebels, aren't you? _Rebel_.
*Allowed Content:* All official published Saga edition books are fine. Any 3rd party or homebrew materials need a link for me to see it.

*Character Creation:*


Experience: 2nd Level*Class and Feature Restrictions*: You cannot select any Force using class, have Use the Force as a Class skill, or select any Force feat.Wealth: 750 Credits in addition to the starting credits.Ability Scores: Your starting scores are generated as follows. Choose 6 numbers. No number can be higher than 18, none lower than 7. No two numbers can be the same (before species modifiers) and one of them must have a ability mod of 0 or -1.HP: MaximumUtilize the Background system from Rebellion Era. If you do not have the Rebellion era sourcebook, let me know.Backstory: Skirt length. See other notes for other restricitions.Alignment: You are not Sith. But you probably aren't champions of peace and justice either. All you have ever known is casual cruelty or neglect at the hands of the Sith. 


*Other Notes:* You are all from the planet Celoac. It is a planet about five parsecs east of the Corellian Run in the Mid Rim. The planet probably would have been completely insignificant had it not been plentiful in a mineral rare enough that the Empire installed one of their massive Forges through the entire planets crust and mantle, reaching down to the core to harness the power made possible by geothermal currents. In your backstory, you need to include an element that makes you begin to question the local governor's rule of law.

----------


## Vrock Bait

> *System:* Star Wars Saga Edition
> *Player Count:* 4-6
> *Style of Play:* You're rebels, aren't you? _Rebel_.
> *Allowed Content:* All official published Saga edition books are fine. Any 3rd party or homebrew materials need a link for me to see it.
> 
> *Character Creation:*
> 
> 
> Experience: 2nd Level*Class and Feature Restrictions*: You cannot select any Force using class, have Use the Force as a Class skill, or select any Force feat.Wealth: 750 Credits in addition to the starting credits.Ability Scores: Your starting scores are generated as follows. Choose 6 numbers. No number can be higher than 18, none lower than 7. No two numbers can be the same (before species modifiers) and one of them must have a ability mod of 0 or -1.HP: MaximumUtilize the Background system from Rebellion Era. If you do not have the Rebellion era sourcebook, let me know.Backstory: Skirt length. See other notes for other restricitions.Alignment: You are not Sith. But you probably aren't champions of peace and justice either. All you have ever known is casual cruelty or neglect at the hands of the Sith. 
> ...


Looks fantastic! I've taken the liberty of updating the OP to GM found. For incoming players, the Background system_ is_ available on the sites that shall not be named.

----------


## AvatarVecna

Jonah Grey, tradesman extraordinaire, is coming together.

*Spoiler: Obtaining Gear*
Show

If it costs 2000 credits or less, Jonah can acquire it with no licensing fee or background check necessary, regardless of restriction rating. If it costs more than that...

Legitimate is licensed to me.

"Legitimate" is licensed to somebody who isn't me (maybe a fake identity, maybe I'm handling the background check on behalf of someone else who's no good at dealing with red tape but still wants the license).

Black Market is purchased illegally. Whoever gets caught with it doesn't have legal authority to have it, so that could mean trouble.

Licensed
Legitimate: K/Bureaucracy +9 vs DC 10, cost x1.05, takes 1 day.

"Legitimate": Deception +15 vs DC 10, cost x1.05, takes 1 day.

Black Market: Gather Information +15 vs DC 10, costs x1, takes 1 day.

Restricted
Legitimate: K/Bureaucracy +9 or Gather Information +15 vs DC 15, costs x1.1, takes 2 days.

"Legitimate": Deception +15 vs DC 15, costs x1.1, takes 2 days.

Black Market: Gather Information +15 vs DC 15, costs x1, takes 1 day.

Military
Legitimate: K/Bureaucracy +9 or Gather Information +15 vs DC 20, costs x1.2, takes 5 days.

"Legitimate": Deception +15 vs DC 20, costs x1.2, takes 5 days.

Black Market: Gather Information +15 vs DC 20, costs x2, takes 2.5 days.

Illegal
Legitimate: K/Bureaucracy +9 vs DC 25, costs x1.5, takes 10 days.

"Legitimate", Deception +15 vs DC 25, costs x1.5, takes 10 days.

Black Market: Gather Information +15 vs DC 25, costs x4, takes 5 days.

----------


## Vrock Bait

Roll for credits:

(3d4)[*4*]

Lentrax, please let me know if were doing a different WBL system, but going to assume its the standard roll plus 750 credits for now.

----------


## Lentrax

> Roll for credits:
> 
> [roll0]
> 
> Lentrax, please let me know if were doing a different WBL system, but going to assume its the standard roll plus 750 credits for now.


Yeah. The standard roll for your class at 1st level, and then add 750 credits.

----------


## Janwin

Hmm, haven't played SAGA, but definitely interested in a dark and gritty rebels game.

----------


## Janwin

Credits Roll: (3d4)[*9*]

----------


## AvatarVecna

(3d4)[*7*] x400 gp

----------


## Janwin

Kir Mondlo, Duros pilot stranded on Celoac is also in progress.  Mostly done.

----------


## Vrock Bait

I have a completed exiled-sociologist-slash-revolutionary-theory-nerd on my Myth-Weavers, but waiting to see if we have enough fighting characters to justify a second support first.

Edit: apparently the asterisked Latinate word in graduated with an MA *** laude is censored by the forum.

----------


## Ninja Dragon

Never plaed this system but I just finished Andor and loved it so I might check it out and try to figure how to make a character.

----------


## Lentrax

> Never plaed this system but I just finished Andor and loved it so I might check it out and try to figure how to make a character.


Just let me know if there are any questions or problems I can clarify.

----------


## Vrock Bait

Post-holiday bump!

----------


## AvatarVecna

I'm still here.

----------


## Lentrax

I am still here as well. But so everyone knows, until I can repair my pc, I will be entirely on mobile.

----------


## Ninja Dragon

Still interested but I've been having a busy end of year, I'll try to delve into this this weekend.

----------


## Ninja Dragon

Credits roll: (3d4)[*6*]

----------


## Ninja Dragon

Ok I have a sheet in construction for Dral Lugor. It's a former slave from the forges who ran away and joined a street gang. This is a very roguish character, better at sneaking and getting away than fighting head on. I realized there's another Scoundrel submitted, but mine is less on the tech side and more... Andor-like, I guess. 

Still need to pick some feats and other stuff, since I'm taking some time to absorb all the rules (fortunately this is basically DnD reskinned, so it's easy to understand, but not 5e which is the one I'm used to).

https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2739883

Also I have a question: the book says some weapons (including all blasters) are restricted by the state, so I either have to get a license (unrealistic given my background) or find it in the black market (requires passing checks, and spending many times over the weapon cost). Do I need to roll checks here to see if I can get the weapon (s) I want? Or alternatively, could I have access to them on the premise that I probably stole/smuggled them at some point? (as in, I AM the black market)

----------


## BloodyMagpie

Posting interest if there's still an opening. Noticed you're a little short on combat-heavy characters, so I have a Togorian Soldier focused on unarmed combat. Basic concept is an orphan whose parents died working in the Forge and is now an amateur shockboxer in the illegal underground fighting circuit trying to save up enough credits to smuggle himself and his younger sister off-world to some planet that the Empire is less busy actively oppressing. Here's Jarrov. Rolling for credits:
(3d4)[*7*]

----------


## Phobia

Just saw this and I want to get into a new game for the new year so Im working on someone now.

----------


## Vrock Bait

> Just saw this and I want to get into a new game for the new year so Im working on someone now.


What class are you thinking? 

(genuinely curious, but also I need to know party composition so I know whether to post my Pantoran martial artist or Zeltron sociologist  :Small Tongue: )

----------


## Phobia

I was thinking scoundrel if were not a bit over saturated. Maybe a scout.

----------


## samduke

> *System:* Star Wars Saga Edition[*]Backstory: Skirt length. See other notes for other restricitions.
> *Other Notes:* You are all from the planet Celoac. It is a planet about five parsecs east of the Corellian Run in the Mid Rim. The planet probably would have been completely insignificant had it not been plentiful in a mineral rare enough that the Empire installed one of their massive Forges through the entire planets crust and mantle, reaching down to the core to harness the power made possible by geothermal currents. In your backstory, you need to include an element that makes you begin to question the local governor's rule of law.



@Lentrax
okay I apparently do not have the Rebellion era sourcebook by name that I know of... 
I would be interested in playing a SAGA Noble, with the Wealth Talent. 

let me know if that is an issue for you
GM Wealth: 750 Credits
Class Starting Credits (3d4)[*3*][*3*][*1*](7) times 400 Cr
Noble Wealth Talent : 10,000 Cr @ level 2


Attributes 
Choose 6 numbers. No number can be higher than 18, none lower than 7. No two numbers can be the same (before species modifiers) and one of them must have a ability mod of 0 or -1.

okay I choose 18 and 10 which satisfies the 18 and mod 0 requirements
random (1d7+10)[*15*], (1d7+10)[*13*], (1d7+10)[*17*], (1d7+10)[*15*]
and just in case there is a duplicate
random (1d7+10)[*12*], (1d7+10)[*17*], (1d7+10)[*11*], (1d7+10)[*12*]

looks like I will have an 18,17,15,13,12,10 after removing duplicate roll

----------


## Vrock Bait

@Samduke, do you have contact outside of this forum? I can send you a picture of my copy. 

If youre playing a noble I guess there goes my Zeltron sociologist, Pantoran martial artist it is then.

----------


## Phobia

Credits

(3d4)[*8*]

----------


## Phobia

Is it (credits rolled 3d4) x 250 + 750 or is it (credits rolled 3d4) x 750 replacing the 250?

----------


## samduke

> @Samduke, do you have contact outside of this forum? I can send you a picture of my copy. 
> 
> If youre playing a noble I guess there goes my Zeltron sociologist, Pantoran martial artist it is then.


Play a sociologist if ya want this that I mentioned gets noble 3, but then goes scoundrel for several levels

Outside forums belgareth has a discord server that many here and I are on find me there

edited

----------


## Lentrax

> Is it (credits rolled 3d4) x 250 + 750 or is it (credits rolled 3d4) x 750 replacing the 250?


The first one.

----------


## samduke

> The first one.


@Lentrax

well I pressume with no comment on the below that it is okay and so here is the 2nd level HP roll
HP: (1d6)[*6*]

Belona Lonstar should be good to go.





> okay I apparently do not have the Rebellion era sourcebook by name that I know of...
> I would be interested in playing a SAGA Noble, with the Wealth Talent.
> 
> let me know if that is an issue for you
> GM Wealth: 750 Credits
> Class Starting Credits (3d4)[3][3][1](7) times 400 Cr
> Noble Wealth Talent : 10,000 Cr @ level 2
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Ninja Dragon

> The first one.


Hello, could you please answer my question about buying blasters in the previous page?

----------


## Lentrax

> Hello, could you please answer my question about buying blasters in the previous page?


Everyone can ignore the licensing fees. I am not concerned with it for your starting equipment. After the game starts, any new equipment will need to be licensed legitimately or otherwise.

----------


## Ninja Dragon

> Everyone can ignore the licensing fees. I am not concerned with it for your starting equipment. After the game starts, any new equipment will need to be licensed legitimately or otherwise.


Thanks.

Updated the sheet, now with feats/equipment. Might add more stuff later but right now I think all essentials are done.

----------


## Phobia

Its a shame to kill an innocent who serves the Empire, but its an even greater shame to have an Empire.

Zum Zum Zeebu is entirely complete.

----------


## Vrock Bait

@Lentrax, just checking, could I treat martial art feats as soldier bonus feats? By RAW theyre not, and Ive somehow only noticed this now.

In related poor-literary-comprehension news, I just realized that the Saga reference database I was using when I was away from my books also hosts homebrew content with the disclaimer usually covered up by a huge ad.  :Small Annoyed: 

So heres the Pantoran race Ive been using, for approval:




> Ability Modifiers: Pantorans have no Ability Score adjustments.
> Medium Size: As Medium creatures, Pantorans have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
> Speed: Pantorans have a base speed of 6 squares.
> Bonus Trained Skill: A Pantoran character chooses one additional Trained Skill at 1st level. The Skill must be chosen from the character's list of Class Skills.
> Cold Resistance: Pantorans have long since adapted to the frigid climate of their homeworld. Pantorans gain a +5 Species bonus to their Fortitude Defense to resist Extreme Cold.
> Social Cunning: Pantorans may use their Wisdom modifier in place of their Charisma modifier for determining their bonus on Deception and Persuasion checks.
> Automatic Languages: All Pantorans can speak, read, and write both Basic and Pantoran.

----------


## Lentrax

> @Lentrax, just checking, could I treat martial art feats as soldier bonus feats? By RAW theyre not, and Ive somehow only noticed this now.
> 
> In related poor-literary-comprehension news, I just realized that the Saga reference database I was using when I was away from my books also hosts homebrew content with the disclaimer usually covered up by a huge ad. 
> 
> So heres the Pantoran race Ive been using, for approval:


I am going to say no to the Feats.

But the race is fine.

Also. I am officially closing recruitment.

Could someone please draw up a table for me of players and their characters?

Also, I apologize for the slow process, I am really feeling hampered by the loss of my desktop, but I am hoping that will be rectified by the end of next week. *fingers crossed*

----------


## samduke

Player
Character
Classes

AvatarVecna
Jonah Grey
Noble 2

Janwin
Kir Mondlo
Scoundrel 2

Ninja Dragon
Dral Lugor
Scoundrel 2

samduke
Belona Lonstar
Noble 2

Phobia
Zum Zum Zeebu
Scout 2

-
-
-

----------


## Vrock Bait

> Player
> Character
> Classes
> 
> AvatarVecna
> Jonah Grey
> Noble 2
> 
> Janwin
> ...


Heres my build! Hope no one minds the absurd amount of fluff I wrote  Ive been working with D&D 3.5e too heavily lately so my brain was prepared for a much higher volume of work.  :Small Tongue: 

By the way, dont forget BloodyMagpies entry:
*Spoiler*
Show





> Posting interest if there's still an opening. Noticed you're a little short on combat-heavy characters, so I have a Togorian Soldier focused on unarmed combat. Basic concept is an orphan whose parents died working in the Forge and is now an amateur shockboxer in the illegal underground fighting circuit trying to save up enough credits to smuggle himself and his younger sister off-world to some planet that the Empire is less busy actively oppressing. Here's Jarrov. Rolling for credits:
> [roll0]








> I am going to say no to the Feats.
> 
> But the race is fine.
> 
> Also. I am officially closing recruitment.
> 
> Could someone please draw up a table for me of players and their characters?
> 
> Also, I apologize for the slow process, I am really feeling hampered by the loss of my desktop, but I am hoping that will be rectified by the end of next week. *fingers crossed*


Thats more than I could have hoped for anyway with my embarrassing reading skills, thanks. Hope your new computer will make things better!

----------


## BloodyMagpie

Eh, my character build is so similar to yours (Soldier martial artist) and you were the one who originally made the game request so I think I'll just bow out. Thanks anyway!

----------


## Vrock Bait

> Eh, my character build is so similar to yours (Soldier martial artist) and you were the one who originally made the game request so I think I'll just bow out. Thanks anyway!


I'm really sorry if I discouraged you from playing. 

I did come up with most of the concept before you posted your character, but honestly they're very different characters - mine is the orphan of a failed rebellion conflicted between medicine for healing or violence, and your character is a rougher, more experienced feline shockboxer trying to preserve what family he has left. I think it might be interesting to see different approaches to unarmed combat play out anyway.  :Small Smile:

----------


## BloodyMagpie

Well alright, I'll leave my app in then and let Lentrax make that decision when choosing players.

Player
Character
Classes

AvatarVecna
Jonah Grey
Noble 2

Janwin
Kir Mondlo
Scoundrel 2

Ninja Dragon
Dral Lugor
Scoundrel 2

samduke
Belona Lonstar
Noble 2

Phobia
Zum Zum Zeebu
Scout 2

BloodyMagpie
Jarrov
Soldier 2

Vrock Bait
Charra Rijitak
Soldier 2

----------

